# are bettas picky eaters? is it the brand or just bettas in general?



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

ok, so i have 2 bettas, and when i got my first betta, i had no idea what he would like better, granules or flakes. so i decided to get both. i also got some freezedried bloodworms, because i heard it was kind of like giving them a treat,and i totally spoil my animals  well, its a good thing i got 3 kinds because the first day i had my betta, i found out that he would not only not eat the flakes, but he wont eat the bloodworms either! (so much for giving him treats) now, i was thinking it could be the brand. the granules are aqueon, and the flakes and bloodworms are both tetra. but yesterday, i got my second betta, a baby girl. and now, she'll only eat the bloodworms... (though to be fair, i havent given her any of the granules, i think they might be too big for her little mouth, and i have to crush up the flakes and worms really small for her) it seems like she ate just a little bit of the flakes, so at first i thought maybe shes just not that hungry, but then i crushed up a worm and put it in their just to see, and she ate it up quick. now she wont eat the flakes at all. does anyone else have picky eaters, or does anyone else have experience with a fish only liking a certain brand of food?? thanks


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Many bettas are picky eaters. I don't find it's the brand- just the food preferences of the fish themselves. lol

I do have a few picky eaters, though I don't have anyone who doesn't like a particular brand- however, the majority of them greatly prefer pellets over flakes. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

try the Pellets, ... my male is funny, after water changes i give them bloodworms, and he will protest the next couple days about eating the pellets, he will grab the pellet and spit it back out like he is say NO ! .. then ends up eating it any how...


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

oh ok thank you  it was mostly just weird to me that he wont even eat bloodworms, when pretty much everyone ive heard from with a betta said it was like their favorite or something lol but its nice to know im not the only one with picky little fish lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's frozen bloodworms that are greatly preferred over the freeze-dried kind, IME. All the bettas I've had in my care could never turn those down.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

ohh ok. maybe ill get some of those next time  though in a way im kind of afraid that then they will only eat frozen bloodworms after they try one! lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Naw, I wouldn't worry.  They usually get so excited to eat they won't know they've eaten something that's NOT a bloodworm after a while lol.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

Betta Slave said:


> Naw, I wouldn't worry.  They usually get so excited to eat they won't know they've eaten something that's NOT a bloodworm after a while lol.


xDDD i laughed so hard at that. its just like my dog! xDDD


----------

